# How do I get internet at home?



## Vickyb1979 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi all, I’m new to living in Spain and have rented an apartment in La Cala. I want to get internet at home but no idea where to start! Do I need to subscribe for 12 months or is there a pay monthly provider? Do I need a Spanish bank account to get a service? (Currently paid into a uk account so need for one otherwise) please could you point me in the right direction! Thank you!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Some internet providers, especially from the main providers like Movistar, Vodafone, Orange, are 12 month contracts.
Others, like local companies offering local wireless internet from local masts, do allow you monthly "on off"...these may be cheaper than from the main providers, but can be less reliable. Which local service is in your area, best speak to neighbours and see what they use...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You should be able to connect to the town public WiFi at La Cala. When I first came to live here in Benidorm I used the town Wi-Fi service which was good enough to browse most websites and send emails. At that time i had to pay for a month at a time then log in again. I think i was paying about 30 euro per month but that was 4 years ago. It might well have improved by now and was a god send at that time.

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Good idea to ask what the neighbours use. Our town has recently installed fibre optic cable so we can now get fast, reliable internet without the need for a fixed telephone line, €39 a month inc tax. Installation is free if you contract for 18 months, but otherwise you have to pay the installation cost of around €150; I imagine most companies have a similar policy.

You probably do need a Spanish bank account, but again policies may vary.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

But don't you need a Spanish bank account anyway for residency issues?


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Go to Avatel....great service, and great value + 200 Digital channels including BBC in HD....many others you can switch to English. 

You can also turn service on and off when you aren't here. 100mb 29,99 € per month.....500 mb 39,99 € per month

They also have an English speaking office in Calahonda by Los Olivos Supersol.

https://www.wikiker.com/en/Home/Fibra


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

danboy20 said:


> Go to Avatel....great service, and great value + 200 Digital channels including BBC in HD....many others you can switch to English.
> 
> You can also turn service on and off when you aren't here. 100mb 29,99 € per month.....500 mb 39,99 € per month
> 
> ...


Haven't tried Avatel. I guess most people go with the Movistar seeing as its the biggest.

I'm with Movistar and just moved house. It took 28 days to get my service moved from the old house to the new house (all of 500 metres away), and if I detailed the entire process, along with all the cock-ups Movistar made along the way, it would read like a Monty Python script.

I looked into other providers and stopped into the offices of Olive Net to see what they were providing, and it was night and day compared to Movistar. Whereas my current Urb has had fibre or 6 years, but or some reason Movistar hasn't updated its computer to show that we have fibre for that period (hence Movistar initially told me I couldn't have fibre, only ADSL, then once the technician arrived to install the ADSL he said ADSL didn't work where I was and I should go fibre - so back to arguing with the Movistar computer that kept saying 'No').

Anyway - I'm still with Movistar, albeit reluctantly, but definitely compare the options as I'm pretty sure I'll change to Olive Net next year once my 12 months is up.


----------

